# 922 with old dish?



## FBinColo

I'm a current Dish customer with an old Dish 500 system. I'm planning to upgrade to a 922. Is there any reason I can't hook the receiver up to the existing dish, activate it to make sure everything there is cool before installing the new dish for HD? Even just having a DVR for a change would be a major upgrade.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I don't know if Dish will activate a receiver if you cannot see all of the satellite locations that you are supposed to see.

If all you have is a Dish 500, then you are missing at least one location for the HD programming... and I don't know if Dish will activate a 922 without a qualifying dish setup.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Two problems will occur when attempting to setup a 922 receiver on the 500 dish: 1) obviously, you will not receive the HD channels, 2) the software updates for the 922 downloads from either 129 or 72.7 satellite so the receiver will not update the factory software version. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



FBinColo said:


> I'm a current Dish customer with an old Dish 500 system. I'm planning to upgrade to a 922. Is there any reason I can't hook the receiver up to the existing dish, activate it to make sure everything there is cool before installing the new dish for HD? Even just having a DVR for a change would be a major upgrade.


----------



## FBinColo

Thanks, Ray. As long as the receiver will activate and show the SD versions of my current programming, my objectives will be met. I haven't decided yet whether the new dish will go exactly where the current one is, but I'd rather not tear everything down and be left with a bigger troubleshooting issue if it doesn't come right back up. From what I've read, the old receiver won't work with the new dish, so the logical order would be to get the receiver up first, then make any necessary cabling upgrades, then do the dish. Sounds like that'll work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

FBinColo said:


> Thanks, Ray. As long as the receiver will activate and show the SD versions of my current programming, my objectives will be met. I haven't decided yet whether the new dish will go exactly where the current one is, but I'd rather not tear everything down and be left with a bigger troubleshooting issue if it doesn't come right back up. From what I've read, the old receiver won't work with the new dish, so the logical order would be to get the receiver up first, then make any necessary cabling upgrades, then do the dish. Sounds like that'll work.


Actually it won't work... A new 922 comes with a "shipping level" firmware that really isn't good for anything except taking firmware updates to the latest operating firmware... and without either 129/72.7 even if you could get Dish to activate it, you wouldn't be able to get the proper firmware to actually do anything.


----------



## FBinColo

Grrr...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

What kind of receiver is your "old" one? I know you said you had read it might not work with a new dish... but maybe if we knew what your old receiver was it could be confirmed whether or not that info is correct.


----------



## FBinColo

I haven't managed to find my records and the receiver's at my second home, but it's at least 12 or 13 years old. I tried to find a manual for it online without success.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Was there a reason you don't plan on upgrading the dish when you get the receiver? 119 carries software spools for all receiver models, so all receivers can download so long as 119 has signal. How do you plan on doing the upgrade? If you do it through us (which the 922 is not available at this time), we would upgrade the dish for you as well.

You're best off upgrading the dish along with the receiver


----------



## P Smith

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Two problems will occur when attempting to setup a 922 receiver on the 500 dish: 1) obviously, you will not receive the HD channels, 2) t*he software updates for the 922 downloads from either 129 or 72.7 satellite so the receiver will not update the factory software version. * If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


That's incorrect statement. 119W has FW for practically all models, include 922 .


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> Actually it won't work... A new 922 comes with a "shipping level" firmware that really isn't good for anything except taking firmware updates to the latest operating firmware... and without either 129/72.7 even if you could get Dish to activate it, you wouldn't be able to get the proper firmware to actually do anything.


The post is misleading and shouldn't be here.


----------



## FBinColo

Matt, I do plan to upgrade the dish. In my experience, though, if I have an electronic system consisting of multiple components that's already working, I'm best off upgrading a piece at a time. Otherwise if something doesn't work, there's no good way to know which piece is at fault. Ideally, I'd like to upgrade the receiver first and make sure everything continues to work -- no HD, of course, but get the receiver working and programming properly activated with the same capabilities we've had all along. Then I'd do the cable (the new antenna may have to be in a different location from the existing one due to line-of-sight considerations) and make sure everything still works, then do the dish. Dish aiming isn't rocket science, but it's the touchiest part of the whole thing, so knowing in advance that everything else is working right tends to make it go more smoothly.

Thanks, everyone, for your input.


----------



## FBinColo

Oh, and all of that is supposed to take place over the course of a few hours or days, not months or years. It's just an organized, methodical way of approaching the upgrade.


----------



## nonobutch

I am a newbie and am trying to set up a direct tv slimline dish model AU9 to a dish network DP Plus 512 receiver? IS it possible or do I need a switch? I am hearing different things. Need help!


----------



## Jhon69

nonobutch said:


> I am a newbie and am trying to set up a direct tv slimline dish model AU9 to a dish network DP Plus 512 receiver? IS it possible or do I need a switch? I am hearing different things. Need help!


DirecTV and DISH are 2 different companies with 2 different setups.For a 512(SDDVR) you need a DISH 500 satellite dish.For a DISH HD receiver it's a 1K.2 satellite dish.Good Luck!.


----------



## nonobutch

I am confused. I'm told that I can pick up both 119 and 110 with the slimline, then I'm told that I need a dishpro dual lnb but don't know if it will fit onto the slimline, then I'm told that the skew degrees for direct and dish are opposite. I have recently moved to the woods and just want to set it up myself. I am a Dishnetwork subscriber. HELP!!!!! My receiver is the DP Plus 512 and dish model is AU9


----------



## gtal98

nonobutch said:


> I am confused. I'm told that I can pick up both 119 and 110 with the slimline, then I'm told that I need a dishpro dual lnb but don't know if it will fit onto the slimline, then I'm told that the skew degrees for direct and dish are opposite. I have recently moved to the woods and just want to set it up myself. I am a Dishnetwork subscriber. HELP!!!!! My receiver is the DP Plus 512 and dish model is AU9


Dish Network receivers are not compatible with that new Slimline DirecTV dish. It is possible to make it work on the older style Direct dishes as they worked similar to the legacy Dish equipment. Save yourself a ton of hassle and buy a cheap Dish Network dish. Try and get one that says DP Plus on the LNB - that way you only need to run one line from the dish to the receiver.


----------



## gtal98

FBinColo said:


> Oh, and all of that is supposed to take place over the course of a few hours or days, not months or years. It's just an organized, methodical way of approaching the upgrade.


I think the impression we were getting was this would be a much slower upgrade process. If you're going to be doing it that fast why not just start from the other end? Install the new dish and cabling, hook it to your current receiver, run a checkswitch and make sure it works. If it does, then you know you're set for the 922. If not, troubleshoot it until it does. This way installing the actual receiver will go off without a hitch.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

So it looks like we may have gotten some misinformation at first... and that the firmware will spool on 119 after all... so you may be ok from that point.

I too had a different understanding, that this might be weeks or months between the receiver upgrade and the dish upgrade... but if you are talking about doing in the same day, a lot of the concerns go out the window as far as I'm concerned.


----------

